# Ciclotron -pl 580 amplifier



## josesoto (Abr 22, 2008)

Saludos a todos en el foro, les envió un amplificador  ciclotrón PL 580  son muy  buenos y resistentes, y el sonido es excelente, cualquier duda pueden esribirme  atte. José Soto


----------



## josesoto (Abr 22, 2008)

Son las posiciones de los componentes   del amplificador  
Pueden colocar un amperaje de 5  A  y un voltaje de  35+35 AC


----------



## oswaldosolano (Abr 23, 2008)

amigo esta bonito ese amplificador, no se si puedes darnos mas datos de este, como por ejemplo: la lista de componentes, el diagrama esquematico, por que en la dispocicion de elementos no se distinguen algunos valores, la bobina que se ve de cuantas espiras es o su valor. gracias .
saludos.


----------



## 2fast4you (Abr 26, 2008)

me sumo al pedido de mas datos del amplificador

lo veo muy bueno


----------



## nuk (Abr 26, 2008)

y de cuanto es ah?


----------



## josesoto (Abr 26, 2008)

Tratare e sacar una  lista  en la semana 
el  circuito no lo tengo,  pero lo puedo conseguir por el  Internet  pero es copia del origina y no esta variado de  ninguno se los competentes  ni el pcb. saben yo lo tengo en    freehand macromedia  y quise enviarles y no acepta  alguien pondría guiarme como enviarlo en freehand saludos  jose soto


----------



## nuk (Abr 27, 2008)

has intentado suprimirlo en Winrar y de ahi adjuntarlo ?


----------



## oswaldosolano (Abr 27, 2008)

y si despues de comprimir es demasiado grande aun, lo pudes cortor con el win rar o con el hacha luego se unen.


----------



## josesoto (Abr 27, 2008)

aqui esta , en freehand macromedia y esta como para imprimirlo son dos ,esta a los costados de la hoja de trabajo , las letras y la parte de pcb. saludos a todos Atte jose soto


----------



## electrodan (Abr 28, 2008)

Te importaría pasarlo a algún formato de imagen para que los que no tenemos el freehand podamos verlo?


----------



## josesoto (May 7, 2008)

no se como enviarlo en un formato jpg  con toda su resolucion y claridad  solo en freehand macro. y los que no tubieran el programa  pueden hacer un esfuerzo y conprarlo o descargar un demo  no creo que les cueste mucho tiempo, como el que me costo dibujarlo el pcb , pongan de su parte  y enviare mas información  en cuanto a amplificador en formato macromedia freehand, saludos a todos  y animo todo se puede Atte jose soto


----------



## josesoto (Jul 12, 2008)

Si hay alguien te tenga un programa para  convertirlo de free hand a    pdf , tal vez  pueden hacerlo algún moderador,   ya estuve intentando pero nada  no  dio resultados  solo les puede enviar  imágenes que no son tan  buenas  como las que envié


----------



## oZon (Sep 10, 2008)

los archivos son grandes como los envio? pero por ahora dejo los links

......puebanlos son buenos

espero les sirba para crear los PDF's

http://pdfcreator.softonic.com/descargar

http://winpdf.softonic.com/descargar

oZon


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 10, 2008)

♫nuk♫ dijo:
			
		

> has intentado suprimirlo en Winrar y de ahi adjuntarlo ?


Si lo "suprimis" te quedas sin archivo... ahora si lo COMPRIMIS es distinto porq ocupa menos


----------

